# Czerny op. 299: how many etudes???



## danae

OK, I seem to be having trouble finding a description of Czerny's op.299 (School of velocity) on the net. I just need to know how many etudes in total are included in op.299. 

Because, as you probably know, teachers and pianists refer to the Czerny etudes as "Czerny 100", or "Czerny 30" etc, etc, based on the number of etudes included in each book / work. 

So the Czerny 100 consists of 100 etudes and its opus # is 599, and the Czerny 30 is actually op.849. 

So why the hell can't I find how many etudes op.299 has


----------



## Rasa

According to this, it has 40 etudes

http://imslp.org/wiki/The_School_of_Velocity,_Op.299_(Czerny,_Carl)


----------



## danae

Thanks I found just a second ago. By the way, do you teach?


----------



## Rasa

No.


5char


----------



## danae

OK then. Why not?


----------



## Rasa

Because I don't have pupils.

I focus on getting taught.


----------



## danae

That's good. But if you're interested in being a pianist, you can teaching also as a learning method. I 'm constantly learning so much by trying to teach a piece to my students. It helps me to come up with ideas, and of course I tend to notice things that previously eluded me.


----------

